# Angler's Outlet For Sale



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

I am returning to the full time ministry and need to sell Angler's Outlet.



I will sell the inventory at cost to someone who wants to keep Angler's Outlet open. I also have store fixtures that I will give to whoever buys the inventory.



Call me @ 850.380.0606 or send me a pm.



Pastor Billy


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Can you post pics of inventory?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

whats the cost your selling it at?? also what is the cost to keep the place running rent/power wise?

thanks


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

I would be glad to answer any of your questions if you will pm me. I do not feel that an open forum is the place to post what my inventory cost is or the place to post pictures or all my inventory.



Thanks, Billy


----------



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

too bad, maybe ya coulda used some of those democrats you ostracized, as customers?


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

> *neckred? (10/21/2008)*too bad, maybe ya coulda used some of those democrats you ostracized, as customers?




NOT WORTH AN INTELLIGENT REPLY


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

Billy I wasn't even aware The Anglers Outlet was there. I live in Pace and will get by there to see ya.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Key Wester (10/21/2008)*too bad, maybe ya coulda used some of those democrats you ostracized, as customers?






That sir is a lame comment.


----------

